# Fishing near Gunnison Reservoir



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

I am heading down with my wife and kids to Gunnison Reservoir this weekend. I have heard there are a couple of good little spots down there but I am totally unfamiliar with the area. Any help or pointers would be helpful.


----------



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

Nobody can help me on this? I think among all of you anglers there's gotta be one person that can tip me.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Well deercatcherguy, maybe we just don't want to tell any old 'Roy' about our hard earned honey holes. Do some of your own work you lazy *******, and as far as I'm concerned you can stay far away from the entire Gunnison area.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Get a Utah Gazeteer and just look around that area. That can do you some good.


----------

